# On H4 healdlight bulbs



## Andro (Nov 13, 2002)

I've read a lot of good reviews on IPF replacement bulbs. I've been searching the web for their main site but was unsuccessful. Can anybody give me some comments on IPFs vs. PIAA or Raybrigs?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Personally, I'd go for RayBrigs... :thumbup: expensive stuff though

PIAA...uh yeah, I bought PIAA bluevisions for the Astro and it conked out in 6 months...

Try Sylvania Silverstars (sp?)...most of the American Nissan Tuners here use and recommend it..

By the way, here's IPF's homepage...it's in Japanese

http://www.ipf.co.jp/


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Exalta said:


> Personally, I'd go for RayBrigs... :thumbup: expensive stuff though
> 
> PIAA...uh yeah, I bought PIAA bluevisions for the Astro and it conked out in 6 months...
> 
> ...


PIAAs have a one year warranty, but its a pain in the ass to get them to honor it. I've had good luck with Nokya even though its a cheaper brand .... like 25 a pair. A pair usually lasts me a year and a half.


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> PIAAs have a one year warranty, but its a pain in the ass to get them to honor it. I've had good luck with Nokya even though its a cheaper brand .... like 25 a pair. A pair usually lasts me a year and a half.


even though this is a basic rule, with any brand DONT TOUCH THE BULB, lol


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have the PIAA's and love 'em. Had them for a year and still working but they were expensive.


----------



## Masa (Oct 24, 2003)

My PIAA Clear White Bulbs finally kicked the bucket. I bought these bulbs about 2.5 years ago. I was willing to dish out the cash for the clear whites because they were DOT approved and I loved them. The clear whites didn't look like the cheaper bulbs that shine blue/white. The clear whites at night looked just white. PIAAs are great in my opinion and I will buy their products again.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm not a fan of PIAA, PIAA is to lights as APC is to Altezzas, the only reason they are so successful is b/c their name is out there, other than that, they really aren't that great.

Here's what I found when it comes to light output (lumens) and nothing to do with light color.

+50%: Philips Vision Plus
+20%: Osram/Sylvania Xtra Vision
+20%: Osram/Sylvania Silverstar
+0%: Philips Bluevison
+0%: Osram/Sylvania Cool Blue
+0%: Osram/Sylvania Halogen Plus
+0%: OEM bulbs like GE. 
-10%: PIAA Superwite

I also recommend XD-5 5100K bulbs from globalpremier.com. I only recommend this to people with aftermarket harnesses b/c they are higher wattage than stock lights. I use them in my H4 sockets and the light output is amazing. There is no hint of yellow and no hint of blue either, just pure white.

pic of my XD5's:


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*I would say.......*

Yes, for sure go for the Sylvanias.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got a new recommendation. The XD-5 bulbs now come in *stock wattage*. They are the 5800K bulbs and I just installed them on a friend's car. They are not ricy blue and there is no hint of yellow. You can get them cheaper than the silverstars at www.globalpremier.com


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

whats an aftermarket harness have to do with handling a higher wattage bulb? i want the best of the best when i get my crystal clears from liu.
so what do you think of the Philips Vision Plus? are they the best?
i'll bet they're really spendy huh?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Higher wattage bulbs will melt the stock harness b/c of the extra heat they create. Aftermarket harnesses are a bit more durable and will be fine. I believe stock bulbs are 55/65W, high wattage XD-5's are 90/100W, but like I said, the new XD-5s are available in the stock 55/65 wattage (or in 90/100 if you want).

The Crystal headlights come with new H4 harnesses, and those can take the heat. I only had one melt on me b/c the bulb was defective.

I have pics of the XD-5's here: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/headlights.html


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

no experience with those philips bulbs?
thanks for pics and harness info J!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't know much about those bulbs, I got the info from HIDforum.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*Xtravisions*

I have the sylvania xtravsion H4 bulbs and i love them, the main reason i got them is because i can actually see the road much better at night under rainy/foggy conditions. They shine yellow like the stockers but are much brighter, the silverstars, cool blues, and piaa super whites i had before these all looked good but sucked in the rain...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've had nothing but great luck with Sylvania Cool Blues. They're clean, bright white, and are not very expensive. Plus, they last a long time.


----------

